# [QUESTION] How to use "Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0" on T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999)?



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

[QUESTION] How to use "Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0" on T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999)?

OK. Perhaps someone with a better working knowledge of Android applications will read this post and enlighten me.

One general question; one specific question; ALL help will be GREATLY APPRECIATED.

Here goes ....

I HAVE:
- The T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S III (model # SGH-T999), 16GB, with a 32GB external storage card, in "Marble White."
- My device is rooted; one of my Play Store apps is "Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0" ..... and I've never used it.

IN GENERAL:
- How to use "Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0" (as opposed to my using the "regular" .... Windows OC-version).

NOW .... IN PARTICULAR:
- I would like to change my AOKP "unicorn" boot animation BACK TO the stock T-Mobile SGS3 animation. (But, of course, keep my AOKP ROM mod!)

I DOWNLOADED THE STOCK "T999" BOOT ANIMATION:
- and it has the name "boot-stock-tmobile-sgh-t999.tar" .... so I guess it's a .tar file.

SO:
How would YOU change to the new Boot Animation .... on this device .... and, using Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0. ???

THANK YOU!


----------



## benpike (Jun 22, 2011)

MLB said:


> [QUESTION] How to use "Mobile Odin Pro v.3.0.0" on T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999)?
> 
> OK. Perhaps someone with a better working knowledge of Android applications will read this post and enlighten me.
> 
> ...


This is the best tutorial I've found: http://bit.ly/O1s0LX

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you, very much!


----------

